# 2012 pse brute x ?!



## LEROYDOZOIS (Mar 4, 2012)

leroydozois said:


> soo i havent been abke to shoot mine much latley with work and all getting in my way, very very sad........
> 
> 
> I love the bow and the way it performs, its my second bow, first one was a pse deer hunter which i soon grew to dislike... Itl now become a fishing bow.
> ...


sorry guys, wrong section =p


----------

